# Call Of Duty: Black Ops III Global Key über VPN aktivieren?



## idantic (3. November 2015)

*Call Of Duty: Black Ops III Global Key über VPN aktivieren?*

Guten Abend,
ich habe mir soeben einen Steamkey für das Spiel Call Of Duty: Black Ops III gekauft, welches am Freitag erscheint. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass der Key nicht global aktiviert werden kann, sondern Deutschland von der Aktivierung ausgeschlossen ist. Wie ist es denn, wenn ich den Steamkey via VPN Verbindung aktiviere und das Spiel herunterlade. Muss ich das Spiel dann auch über einen laufende VPN Verbindung spielen oder funktioniert das auch ohne. Ich bin gerade echt verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Antwort. Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
idantic


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2015)

Das kommt auf das Spiel drauf an. Bei manchen reicht einfach eine Aktivierung per VPN und man kann es nachher ganz normal zocken. Bei anderen braucht man diese Verbindung dann auch zum Zocken.
Meistens reicht es aber einfach so das Spiel zu aktivieren und man kann es dann ohne zocken. Das wirste dann halt einfach testen müssen


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2015)

RU (ssland) Key aus Key Shop ?

Meist haben solche Keys einen GEO LOCK das heisst man braucht ein VPN damit das Spiel überhaupt startet. Oft haben RU Keys auch nur Russich/Polnsich Sprache und Interface.

Hier ein Beispiel wie es bei Fallout 4 mit den Steam Keys abläuft

- In Nordamerika werden in Fallout 4 Englisch und Französisch für Sprachausgabe und Text unterstützt.
– In Südamerika werden in Fallout 4 Englisch für Sprachausgabe und Text  sowie brasilianisches Portugiesisch und lateinamerikanisches Spanisch  für Text unterstützt.
– Im Vereinigten Königreich und in Australien/Neuseeland wird in Fallout  4 ausschließlich Englisch für Sprachausgabe und Text unterstützt.
– In den meisten europäischen Regionen werden in Fallout 4  Englisch/Französisch/Italienisch/Deutsch/Spanisch für Sprachausgabe und  Text unterstützt.
– In Russland/Polen werden in Fallout 4 Englisch für Sprachausgabe und Text sowie Russisch/Polnisch für Text unterstützt.
– In der Region Asien werden in Fallout 4 Englisch für Sprachausgabe und  Text sowie Englisch für Text und chinesische Langzeichen für Text  unterstützt.
– In Japan wird in Fallout 4 Japanisch für Sprachausgabe und Text unterstützt.


----------

